# General > Photography >  air ambulance berridale

## mufasa



----------


## Leanne

Cracking shot!!!

That's a better way to get up Berridale! We were coming back North earlier in the week and they have put lights at the top, just where it is steepest and has the blind bend  ::  We were in a fully loaded horse lorry and some idiot pulled up right behind us. Kathy@watten did a grand job of not stalling as the handbrake wouldn't hold and she had to ride the clutch to stop us rolling backwards. Note to plonker - you were nearly squished!

----------


## sandy01

If handbrake wouldn't hold, lorry should not be on road, instant GV9

----------


## Leanne

> If handbrake wouldn't hold, lorry should not be on road, instant GV9


The handbrake is supposed to hold on a slight incline only. If the incline is above a certain degree you are advised to leave the vehicle parked in gear (or reverse depending on the direction). Handbrakes are not designed to hold on a severe incline - and we all know how steep Berridale is. Thanks for the well meaning lecture  ::

----------


## Dog-eared

Why was the air ambulance there ?

----------


## Rourkee

> The handbrake is supposed to hold on a slight incline only. If the incline is above a certain degree you are advised to leave the vehicle parked in gear (or reverse depending on the direction). Handbrakes are not designed to hold on a severe incline - and we all know how steep Berridale is. Thanks for the well meaning lecture


 
If you had to stop for a long period of time on Berridale i.e. due to an accident what would you do then? It would be "interesting" for the traffic behind you when you attempted to take off again!

----------


## Leanne

> If you had to stop for a long period of time on Berridale i.e. due to an accident what would you do then? It would be "interesting" for the traffic behind you when you attempted to take off again!


Off road training and an HGV/LGV training teaches you to put the vehicle in gear and turn off the engine if a long stop on a hill is anticipated. Driving a large vehicle is nothing like driving a car.

----------


## Happy Guy

> Off road training and an HGV/LGV training teaches you to put the vehicle in gear and turn off the engine if a long stop on a hill is anticipated. Driving a large vehicle is nothing like driving a car.


Well said Leanne. Everything you have said is 100% correct. As a regular horsebox driver, and a holder of a UK EU Animal Transporter Authorization, I have to agree with everything you say. Both the transportation of Equines and driving a LGV is completely different to a car, and the regulations and requirements are also different, and often more stringent. It is nice to read something written by someone who knows what they are talking about

----------


## elamanya

Air ambulance was there, to airlift the driver of a bus, with over 30 children on board to hospital after the bus ran into the railings, they were so so lucky it never turned into a real disaster

----------


## Stefan

I saw the damage to the railings yesterday, my goodness, that could have easily turned into a disaster.

----------

